# What to feed mudskipper and flounder



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

So today I got my first mudskipper sadly the other one died on the ride from the distributor  and i also got a flounder because they were only $0.99 and i was just wondering what is the best food for these guys. I know mudskippers will accept small crickets and such and can be taught to eat flakes and blood worms and such but when i was feeding my archers he seemed to have no interest in the crickets and didn't touch the flakes. Idk it could just be from the stress of the trip he had to take today and hes just not hungry but he is doing good he will even climb onto my hand when i hold it out. i was thinking the flounder would probably eat fallen flakes and shrimp pellets. I was also going to try and feed frozen brine shrimp but all my fish make a mess of it and being brackish there are no real bottom feeders.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

bump......


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

start with live worms - live blackworms, live whiteworms, or live grindal worms.
For the 'skipper, put the worms on his "dry" section - his climb-out area. 
For the flounder (probably a baby hogchoker) they can be trained to eat frozen but should be fattened up on live first, IME.
Long term, I would feed them both a mix of frozen foods - small mysids, bloodworms, black mosquito larvae, spirulina enriched artemia, etc. My 'skippers also ate flake, and I gave them flakes with a high % of marine protein - foods like First Flake and Kelp Flake from Omega One.
Is this an African or Asian 'skipper ? 
What salinity are you keeping the water ? what's the air temp and humidity % ?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

its a vietnamese mudskipper. hes got 2 nice basking platforms but i may just set up a 40 breeder in the next few days for him to have actual land with sand to climb on until i can get a proper sized tank for my brackish. im looking at a 300 gallon right now on craigslist for $500 so if i can sell my xbox i will get it otherwise i have to wait til tax time and find a good deal on one then. i have the tank completely covered up with small spaces open for air exchange but the water temp is around 82 and the air is probably around 75 to 77 the humidity is anywhere around 60% and above. i dont know where to get any of those live worms do u think a bait shop would carry them? would it be safe or could they potentially cary parasites? i havnt tested the salinity yet because last night i noticed what looks like a spot of ick on one of my knight gobys so i brought down the salinity levels slightly to try and get rid of it since there is not much else i can do for a scaleless fish. i use exactly 1 cup of salt per 10 gallons and last night added about 7 gallons fresh water. i only use omega one flakes for all of my fish so tonight i will grab some of the kinds you mentioned before i leave work and see if he will eat some and ill try some frozen foods as well.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

oh and i was gonna ask would uvb be benificial for them since they do walk around on land typically in direct sunlight.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

bump......


----------

